# Is there a way to view WEP network key?



## cobra909 (Jan 15, 2006)

Wouldn't you know it, I finally get a new work laptop w/WIFI and I can't connect to my home wireless router. My personal laptop is working fine. Thus, my question is as follows: On my personal, I can go to my wireless networks; go to the properties of my network and see that it is set for WEP and can see that there is a network key. My problem is I know I wrote this down somewhere when I set up my network, but I can't find it. Is there anyway to "see" the characters that make up the key instead of just the *** . When I try to enter what I think the key is, I get a popup telling me to enter exactly 5 or 10 character, etc. The key I am seeing is 8. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

*No....*

You cannot *see* the key, that is the point of the security feature. You can reset the router and put in a new key.


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

THe key should be visible in the router setup ; not the laptops adapter software.

Are you sure it is wep not wpa? WPA is the standard these days. You set up an access password to get on the network (Wireless Protected Access) and then the router and wireless adapter software exchange public / private key WEP which changes each time you reconnect.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

In any case, you should be able to change this without having to reset the router. I assume you have a PC connected directly to the router? Easy then. Just figure out what IP you have to type into a browser to get the setup information (usually 192.168.1.1 if it's a Linksys) and clear out the number in the security settings in exchange for a new one.

Then write that number down and stick it in the safe deposit box or fire safe along with your social security card and passport


----------



## cobra909 (Jan 15, 2006)

No, I currently do not have a computer directly connected to my router. Do I need to do this? And, yes, it is a Linksys. I can see the IP on my personal laptop; I entered this on my other laptop and the Wireless Network is seeing my router, but like I said, I can't remember my password. Is there anywhere in my personal laptop that I may be able to retreive this from? Thanks for the help so far.

Almost forgot; I said WEP because when I view my network's properties, it shows that Network Authentication is "Open" and Data encrytion is "WEP". Linksys tech support helped me set up my router.


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

So you forgot your WEP key _and_ your router's password?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

This really isn't a difficult problem to remedy.

Do you have at least one computer with an ethernet port? If so, just take the cable leading from your modem to your router out, then connect it to the ethernet of your computer and one of the 4 probable jacks on the router. 

From here you should be able to connect to the router setup at 192.168.1.1. 

If you forgot the password you set originally, you're SOL. If you didn't put in a password, just type in "admin" for the username and password.


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

Fox said:


> This really isn't a difficult problem to remedy.
> 
> Do you have at least one computer with an ethernet port? If so, just take the cable leading from your modem to your router out, then connect it to the ethernet of your computer and one of the 4 probable jacks on the router.
> 
> ...


Depending on the Linksys model, the username could be blank with a password of "admin"
If you really want to, just reset the router to factory settings, then start over, and don't 'forget' your passwords


----------

